# How to get free meds?



## drewski (Feb 8, 2014)

I have hypertension (high blood pressure) and although it's not severe, I still need a combination of a couple meds to keep it under control. I eat healthy most of the time and exercise every day, but still need them.

I have seriously been considering going back out on the road and traveling again, but I wouldn't have money to pay for my medication. Having those meds are a top priority or I will start getting migraines from my blood pressure spiking.

Does anyone know if there is some type of clinic that will give you your medication for free if you're "homeless"?

And if so, is there a long wait period until you can get them?


----------



## Charlie Brown (Feb 8, 2014)

For sure dude. I have Type 1 Diabetes, I truly need insulin to survive. I ride trains and hitchhike so it's definitely difficult sometimes but just about every big city you go to will have resources available to get medications. The last place I went to is called Healthcare for the Homeless in New Orleans. They wrote me the prescriptions I needed, referred me to a free pharmacy where I could pick the meds up, and even gave me some while I was in the office.


----------



## drewski (Feb 9, 2014)

Charlie Brown said:


> For sure dude. I have Type 1 Diabetes, I truly need insulin to survive. I ride trains and hitchhike so it's definitely difficult sometimes but just about every big city you go to will have resources available to get medications. The last place I went to is called Healthcare for the Homeless in New Orleans. They wrote me the prescriptions I needed, referred me to a free pharmacy where I could pick the meds up, and even gave me some while I was in the office.



Cool thanks for the reponse man. I'm curious though, how much do they give you? A months worth, a few months, a year? I would hope I could just get a ton of it so I don't have to worry about traveling to clinics and pharmacies frequently you know?


----------



## jeanpauldash (Feb 9, 2014)

i got free psych meds in kansas city, mo and el cerrito, ca. all i had to do was keep showing up for appointments. i sincerely doubt any doctor is allowed to...dispense...a years worth of meds, even nonnarcotic. one option you might try is seeing if they can do a thing where he authorizes cross state scripts or um having someone who the pharmacy is allowed to give them to there who can then mail them to you...? 

i didn't even try with my klonopin and ambien. 
now i feel like shit all the time.
back to paradise


----------



## jeanpauldash (Feb 9, 2014)

note. i could not get FREE regular meds in kc (i used to have a psych who prescribed me muscle relaxers and they didn't let them go through as free) and just did free visits for the regular shit. in ca it was the same as disability except you dont get money to live unless you live in a medicine bottle.
i guess kc figures dope em up if they're gonna be running around with mange


----------



## drewski (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info, and I'm sorry to hear about what you're dealing with, jeanpauldash.


----------



## pir8 qu33n (Apr 6, 2014)

California covers all types of meds(even narcotics) more than some states, I've heard good things in Vermont, Utah seems to at least cover non narcotic meds for homeless and travelers alike


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 6, 2014)

Antibiotics are often used to treat aquariums and can be purchased inexpensively at your local pet shop. It isn't USP grade, but it works. You must know your diagnosis, which antibiotic is effective, dosage and course (length) of treatment as well as a bunch of other things. Maybe not a good first option for some, but it is an available option.


----------



## pir8 qu33n (Apr 9, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnolichenology


----------



## pir8 qu33n (Apr 9, 2014)

Lichen is a wonderful natural antibiotic, once Yehudi's correctly, that can be useful for humans as well as casts and dogs


----------



## Kim Chee (May 17, 2014)

*bump*

Have you researched homeopathic remedies and diet modification? Maybe you have a stressor(s) in your life which are contributing to your condition. 

Or maybe try googling: your town, free medical for poor


----------

